# Duck!



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

http://photography.nationalgeographic.com/photography/photo-of-the-day/canvasback-ducks-maryland/


----------



## David H (Sep 27, 2013)

Picture looks weird as if it was in 3D ?


----------



## Northerner (Sep 27, 2013)

David H said:


> Picture looks weird as if it was in 3D ?



It reminds me of some MC Escher paintings/designs


----------



## AlisonM (Sep 27, 2013)

It's a long exposure shot and the wee divvils moved!


----------



## HOBIE (Sep 27, 2013)

Ill bet its noisey there !


----------



## robert@fm (Sep 28, 2013)

HOBIE said:


> Ill bet its noisey there !



But they probably don't echo...  and nobody knows why...


----------

